# summer sprinkler check up $75.00



## thesprinklerguy91 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello fellow PFFers my name is Joseph Nobles some of you guys would know me because of my father Joel Nobles (97bandit) and his great irrigation services well about 5 years ago he hauled off to Texas to take a job as a industrial firefighter instructor for Texas A&M University and left me running the sprinkler business for him and 95% of our customers came from our loyal PFFers and we are so very thankful for your guys past support . Well shortly after my father left i decided to go over there to get some Texas sunshine for myself, and ended up staying for two and a half years and in those years i was taken under the wing of one of the greatest irrigation technicians(and now one of my best buddies) in the state of Texas. Long story short I'm back and a lot stronger in the irrigation game then ever. One of my employers being Texas A&M university and being in charge of over 25 buildings its safe to say no job is too big. Ive got my same special that my dad ran before its a $75.00 summer irrigation system check up. and that will include two hours labor,2 pop ups and in those 2hrs i will run through your whole irrigation and adjust and mark any leaks,leaking heads,pipe breaks,low pressure zones,and any other issues. Then I will get with you and give you a run down on where we can go from there. If it goes over 2 hrs then all i charge is $30.00 hr but i guarantee you that the only time that happens is if something drastic happens. I,m very fast but I,m very through. Please feel free to give me a call even if you just have an irrigation question i love troubleshooting for people 979-595-8390 thanks for your time.

p.s here is the link to my fathers old post on PFF please fell free to check out our reviews i couldn't find my own old thread sorry guys

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f58/lawn-sprinkler-checkup-$79-13947/


----------



## thesprinklerguy91 (Jul 8, 2016)

Spots are filling up quicks guys call to get your appointment scheduled. God great gift of rain won't last forever


----------



## thesprinklerguy91 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dropping the deal down to my original price of $69.00 and I have appointments available.


----------



## thesprinklerguy91 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey guys just a little heads up. With all this rain we have had in the past Florida is definitely bound for some more at some point. With that being said im also very experienced in drainage as well. So if your having a standing water problem please give me a shout I'd love to knock it out for you.


----------

